# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 11 - 15



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor, K. 466*
*Conductor:* Mackerras
*Piano:* Brendel
*Orchestra:* Scottish Chamber Orchestra










*12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125 "Choral"*
*Conductor:* Karajan
*Soloists:* Berry, Janowitz, Kmentt, Rossl-Majdan 
*Orchestra:* Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra 
*Chrous:* Vienna Singverein	
(1962)










*13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"*
*Conductor:* Mravinsky 
*Orchestra:* Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1960)










*14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244*
*Conductor:* Richter 
*Soloists:* Seefried, Töpper, Fischer-Dieskau, Fahberg, Haefliger, Engen, 
*Orchestra:* Münchener Bach-Orchester
*Chorus:* Münchener Bach-Chor	
(1958)










*15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, op. 98*
*Conductor:* Wand
*Orchestra:* NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra


----------

